# house spiders as feeders????



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

hiya
if i catch some house spiders if i see any.
could i breed them for my lizards?
and feed them on crickets etc.

what u think?


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

Very bad idea im afraid.
Firstly they would not reproduce and grow fast enough to be viable as feeders.
Secondly spiders do not have a good amount of meat on them.
And thirdly, what if a feeder spider bit your gecko and it died?

All in all a bad idea!


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

xsmithx2 said:


> hiya
> if i catch some house spiders if i see any.
> could i breed them for my lizards?
> and feed them on crickets etc.
> ...


 mate im getting real worried about some of your ideas. lately u been asking some questions and doing stuff like disinfecting bark chip for your beardies im starting to worry for the reptiles you are keeping. if money is tight i would suggest stop trying to buy reps until u can afford to look after the ones u have, and do some research into correct husbandry and care for the reps u already have in your collection.

stick to the proper feeders that are recommended for you reps many people use them for a reason, if u cant aford feeders then sell ur reps.

sorry to be blunt but like i said ur coming out with way to much rubbish lately and im starting to worry for ur animals


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

FireDragon said:


> mate im getting real worried about some of your ideas. lately u been asking some questions and doing stuff like disinfecting bark chip for your beardies im starting to worry for the reptiles you are keeping. if money is tight i would suggest stop trying to buy reps until u can afford to look after the ones u have, and do some research into correct husbandry and care for the reps u already have in your collection.
> 
> stick to the proper feeders that are recommended for you reps many people use them for a reason, if u cant aford feeders then sell ur reps.
> 
> sorry to be blunt but like i said ur coming out with way to much rubbish lately and im starting to worry for ur animals


umm NO. 
i have the money and u got that thread wrong. i use my chips twice. use boiling hot water on them disinfectant on them. then thats it and i have been doing it well over 2 n half years.
and i was just wondering as i saw another thread on people asking can u breed spiders. 
and i am not short of MONEY......:devil:

and the :censor: sack i do care for my reptiles and i always breed my own food.
and i know how to care for all my reptiles and i have had experience for over 4 years.. so leave me be.....


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

then why oh why are u keeping ur beardies on bark chips firsly and secondly why u looking at stuff like spider as feeders. there is enough good feeders out there why not breed roaches as i know ur doing and things likephenoix worms if ur looking for good feeders. but lately ur worrying me if u have plenty of money dont wash your blood chips get rid of them thats whats best. in fact dont use them and use sand or paper towels but bark chips are not good for beardies


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

FireDragon said:


> mate im getting real worried about some of your ideas. lately u been asking some questions and doing stuff like disinfecting bark chip for your beardies im starting to worry for the reptiles you are keeping. if money is tight i would suggest stop trying to buy reps until u can afford to look after the ones u have, and do some research into correct husbandry and care for the reps u already have in your collection.
> 
> stick to the proper feeders that are recommended for you reps many people use them for a reason, if u cant aford feeders then sell ur reps.
> 
> sorry to be blunt but like i said ur coming out with way to much rubbish lately and im starting to worry for ur animals


 
give him a break... hes ASKING.. all it takes is a simple explanation as to why something isnt a good idea.. 
if he then blatantly wont listen or tells everyone to pee off and he will do what he likes anyway then fair enough have a go.. but he hasnt.. hes learning and asking.. stop blooming harassing him...

I spend hours each week helping newbies.. off forum.. answering any question.. no questions is stupid.. if u dont know... 
if he was totally ignoring advice and being pointlessly difficult then youd have a point and even I have a bit of a go at people like that...hes not... so stop it yeah?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

xsmithx2 said:


> hiya
> if i catch some house spiders if i see any.
> could i breed them for my lizards?
> and feed them on crickets etc.
> ...


 
its not a good idea im afraid... for several reasons.. the obvious one is that they could carry anything... not good but secondly theres not enough protein to make it worthwhile..


xx


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

FireDragon said:


> then why oh why are u keeping ur beardies on bark chips firsly and secondly why u looking at stuff like spider as feeders. there is enough good feeders out there why not breed roaches as i know ur doing and things likephenoix worms if ur looking for good feeders. but lately ur worrying me if u have plenty of money dont wash your blood chips get rid of them thats whats best. in fact dont use them and use sand or paper towels but bark chips are not good for beardies


i breed roaches, mealworms, and just starting crickets, then later on i will be breeding locust once setup is done.
and loads of people use bark chips etc. and i only wash them once then put them in there for about 2 months then i throw them out and get another bag.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

sparkle said:


> give him a break... hes ASKING.. all it takes is a simple explanation as to why something isnt a good idea..
> if he then blatantly wont listen or tells everyone to pee off and he will do what he likes anyway then fair enough have a go.. but he hasnt.. hes learning and asking.. stop blooming harassing him...
> 
> I spend hours each week helping newbies.. off forum.. answering any question.. no questions is stupid.. if u dont know...
> if he was totally ignoring advice and being pointlessly difficult then youd have a point and even I have a bit of a go at people like that...hes not... so stop it yeah?


 I agree with this and im the first to help people but he been told time and time again about the bark chips with his dragons and he stil using them so whats the point thats what im saying it doesnt matter what advice he given he doesnt listen to it. and thats my beef why bother ask if u got no intention of learning from it. after all its the reps that are important here


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

FireDragon said:


> I agree with this and im the first to help people but he been told time and time again about the bark chips with his dragons and he stil using them so whats the point thats what im saying it doesnt matter what advice he given he doesnt listen to it. and thats my beef why bother ask if u got no intention of learning from it. after all its the reps that are important here


ummm UR WRONG THERE MATE
no 1 has told me not 2 use bark chips sooo HA


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

xsmithx2 said:


> i breed roaches, mealworms, and just starting crickets, then later on i will be breeding locust once setup is done.
> and loads of people use bark chips etc. and i only wash them once then put them in there for about 2 months then i throw them out and get another bag.


 all im trying to do is help you and i told u before that bark chips retain moisture which will raise the humidity in your viv and this can lead to respitory infections of your beardies, not only that but disinfectiong them even though u dry them will still have residue of disinfectants in them as bark chips absorb moisture, therefore even though u dry them u could stil be slowly poisioning your beardie.

I have no issues with u asking questions and many people on here will tell u im the first to help people. but im just trying to make u understand that what your doing isnt the best for your reptiles.

it wouldnt be so bad if u just used them then threw them out even though if they get wet from the water bowls u have in your viv as i know ur using them then this can cause the respitory thing as i mentioned earlier.

dont take it personally im just trying to save you the anquish of losing a reptile that we all love


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

xsmithx2 said:


> ummm UR WRONG THERE MATE
> no 1 has told me not 2 use bark chips sooo HA


 I told u a long time ago not to use them and on your other thread people have been saying to use sand instead. this is what i am getting at. people are trying to help you


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

anyway i have said my piece if u choose not to take advice and something happens to ur reps then i hope that they dont suffer cause of it. good luck


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

FireDragon said:


> I told u a long time ago not to use them and on your other thread people have been saying to use sand instead. this is what i am getting at. people are trying to help you


they just sed i would use sand instead of bark etc... but people still use bark chips.

and with the sittition of the disinfectant . yet agen i have been using them fine for over 2years and no problem at all..


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

FireDragon said:


> anyway i have said my piece if u choose not to take advice and something happens to ur reps then i hope that they dont suffer cause of it. good luck


and i always put my reptiles first.....
and no problems have been....


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

xsmithx2 said:


> umm NO.
> i have the money and u got that thread wrong. i use my chips twice. use boiling hot water on them disinfectant on them. then thats it and i have been doing it *well over 2 n half years*.
> and i was just wondering as i saw another thread on people asking can u breed spiders.
> and i am not short of MONEY......:devil:
> ...


Firedragon has been owning beardies for quite a long time now if I recall. Owning a reptile for 2 years does *not* make you an expert on it, nor warrent you to disregard the advice of someone with much greater experience; he was only trying to help you.
I too agree that it can and will cause problems in the long run if you continue to reuse your bark chips in this manner. 



xsmithx2 said:


> *i breed roaches, mealworms, and just starting crickets*, then later on i will be breeding locust once setup is done.
> and loads of people use bark chips etc. and i only wash them once then *put them in there for about 2 months then i throw them out and get another bag.*


If you breed this many feeder items already then why were you even considering spiders in the first place? Especially as they could cause complications and possibly even death if one were to bite your animals (plus spiders in general will eat eachother- good luck culturing them)

Does the second highlighted sentence mean you only give your beardies a proper clean once every 2 months? I sure hope not :whistling2:



xsmithx2 said:


> ummm UR WRONG THERE MATE
> no 1 has told me not 2 use bark chips sooo HA


Sorry to have to say this but your attitude is very inappropriate and childish, especially when you have people trying to give you advice. Dont throw all your toys out of the pram at once, we may not give them back to you :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Just to add a point:- In this thread you made http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/279063-arrrr-mites-everywere-bd-viv.html
Its a well known fact that mites cannot survive in dry conditions. Maybe you should stop typing for a while and listen to Firedragons advice; maybe JUST MAYBE the *wet* bark chips youve been putting back in the Beardie viv wernt such a good idea afterall, especially since its now covered in mites (which cant survive in the usual *DRY* conditions that a beardie *should* be kept in.

And Sparkle- wind your neck in.


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

Oliver Dodds said:


> Firedragon has been owning beardies for quite a long time now if I recall. Owning a reptile for 2 years does *not* make you an expert on it, nor warrent you to disregard the advice of someone with much greater experience; he was only trying to help you.
> I too agree that it can and will cause problems in the long run if you continue to reuse your bark chips in this manner.
> 
> 
> ...


its never got wet in my viv at all. and i always made sure that the bark chips were proper dry. i leave them for 4 days


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Woah! xsmithx2 chill hun!! :lol2:
Aside from the fact house spiders aren't a good meal and could cause health problems, as mentioned they tend to eat each other and need a diet of small insects so it would prove pointless. Stick to dubias/crickets/mealies etc. : victory:
As said no matter how dry you have the bark chips, they will never been disinfectant free. This wont be a problem if you used a good disinfectant such as F10 but the usual reptile disinfectants wont do, but anyway, that's not what this thread is about.


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Woah! xsmithx2 chill hun!! :lol2:
> Aside from the fact house spiders aren't a good meal and could cause health problems, as mentioned they tend to eat each other and need a diet of small insects so it would prove pointless. Stick to dubias/crickets/mealies etc. : victory:
> As said no matter how dry you have the bark chips, they will never been disinfectant free. This wont be a problem if you used a good disinfectant such as F10 but the usual reptile disinfectants wont do, but anyway, that's not what this thread is about.


thanks. but i got it now.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Some of the thoughts on house spiders here amuse me greatly...

As alrady highlighted, you'd need to culture them individually, which is space inefficient.

There's an insignificant health risk from a house spider bite. They barely affect other animals and humans, and reptile skin is rather thick, so a bite is basically so unlikely that its almost insignificant. 

Compared to other feeder foods, spiders are basically protein only, and unless really well fed will be quite nutrient poor. 

Obviously, I will also say not to use spiders because they are awesome little critters and will benefit you more being alive and eating pests than dead feeding your reptiles.

Hope this helps.


----------



## malthereplover (Aug 22, 2008)

xsmithx2 said:


> ummm UR WRONG THERE MATE
> no 1 has told me not 2 use bark chips sooo HA


oi ya tart lol, dunna get gobby, chill out.
he right in saying you should not keep them on bark! but youre both in the wrong, him for not being so 'polite' and you for not acknowledging the info hes giving you!


----------



## malthereplover (Aug 22, 2008)

And i thought you were going to sand!

xsmithx2:
i got a big bag of play sand in my shed. im going to use that instead now.
:whistling2:


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

GRB said:


> Some of the thoughts on house spiders here amuse me greatly...
> 
> As alrady highlighted, you'd need to culture them individually, which is space inefficient.
> 
> *There's an insignificant health risk from a house spider bite*. They barely affect other animals and humans, and reptile skin is rather thick, so a bite is basically so unlikely that its almost insignificant.


My statement was made based on factual evidence of house spiders injuring other animals. 'Tenegenaria' sp can have quite a nasty bite on them; I have read reports on forums in my time on peoples animals getting bitten by house spiders thrown in as food with not so nice outcomes.
Get yourself over on BTS forums and ask Peter Lacey if you want evidence, he almost lost an animal to a house spider meant as 'food' a while ago.
Just because this is a reptile forum does not mean people know nothing to do with arachnids. Ive kept tarantulas and scorpions almost 6 years longer then Ive kept reptiles for :bash:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Oliver Dodds said:


> My statement was made based on factual evidence of house spiders injuring other animals. 'Tenegenaria' sp can have quite a nasty bite on them; I have read reports on forums in my time on peoples animals getting bitten by house spiders thrown in as food with not so nice outcomes.
> Get yourself over on BTS forums and ask Peter Lacey if you want evidence, he almost lost an animal to a house spider meant as 'food' a while ago.
> 
> Just because this is a reptile forum does not mean people know nothing to do with arachnids. Ive kept tarantulas and scorpions almost 6 years longer then Ive kept reptiles for :bash:


Woah, calm down.

I said it was _insignificant_. Not impossible. One incident out of thousands of people keeping pets is hardly cause to have alarm and get OTT about a genus of "harmless" house spiders. Dogs injure hundreds of people every year but we still consider them mans best friend and child friendly. Just take things in proportion was my main point. 

Tegenaria sp. are _generally_ considered safe, so unless under extreme circumstances a bite will have no lasting effects. 

Considering I wasn't advocating them to be used as food anyway I'm confused as to why your post reads quite so defensive.


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

GRB said:


> Woah, calm down.
> 
> I said it was _insignificant_. Not impossible. One incident out of thousands of people keeping pets is hardly cause to have alarm and get OTT about a genus of "harmless" house spiders. Dogs injure hundreds of people every year but we still consider them mans best friend and child friendly. Just take things in proportion was my main point.
> 
> ...


Sorry, it wasnt meant to come accross as defensive. I didnt mean to jump on you, I was just trying to make a point that its a baaaaaad idea(although I dont know who to :blush
Apologies if you read my post the wrong way! :gasp:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Oliver Dodds said:


> Sorry, it wasnt meant to come accross as defensive. I didnt mean to jump on you, I was just trying to make a point that its a baaaaaad idea(although I dont know who to :blush
> Apologies if you read my post the wrong way! :gasp:


It's ok, I was just surprised a little


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

malthereplover said:


> And i thought you were going to sand!
> 
> xsmithx2:
> i got a big bag of play sand in my shed. im going to use that instead now.
> :whistling2:


i am using sand.
i put that in my comment.
and did i say that im using woodchip anymore, coz i have bined them


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

malthereplover said:


> oi ya tart lol, dunna get gobby, chill out.
> he right in saying you should not keep them on bark! but youre both in the wrong, him for not being so 'polite' and you for not acknowledging the info hes giving you!


ummm
well he saying that its wrong to use bark chips etc.. but loads of people use them all the time.
and he was harrasing me to stop using them, and its my choice


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

xsmithx2 said:


> hiya
> if i catch some house spiders if i see any.
> could i breed them for my lizards?
> and *feed them on crickets *etc.
> ...


May I ask, what is the point in feeding the spiders crickets, if you could be feeding those crickets to your lizards?


----------

